# Cross Loop - Awesome Desktop/Screen Sharing product!



## demka (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey All-

I have just found out about CrossLoop - www.crossloop.com. The best thing about it for me (given that I am a grad student) is that it is FREE! CrossLoop is a remote desktop app for an average mom - its super easy! I used it primarily to help my mom out with her computer problems. She always calls me up and says: "So I am trying to add a printer and it is telling me it can't find it. what do i do?" My mother - does not know much about computers at all, she just got one actually. But CrossLoop is so easy that my buddy's 2 year kid could figure this out. All you have to do with this product is download it from their site (shown above) and run the installer, there are no options for setup - so it's even easier.

Then you launch the app and it shows you a single window with two tabs, one for looking at someone else's screen, and the other for making your screen viewable by other people. There are not many controls, just the basic name of the person and the access code for the person (my mom for example). Then my mom just gives me the access code digits displayed on her computer, and after a "Would you like Jack (or whoever) to take control?" prompt on her computer, if she accepts, I take control of her machine. I can show her how to do it and not have to sit on the phone with her for 2 hours trying to help her and visualize what is on her screen. I have done that too many times.

If you are worried about security (I was when i used for first time not too long ago), this is a secure app. You can check out how it works and why it is secure on their site here: http://www.crossloop.com/about.html

This is a real nice, easy app! No crazy settings, no battling firewalls (if you know what I mean), no network setups, and no paying involved - it is free! I recommend this to anybody who wants to help anybody else over the net! Oh yes - they also have file sharing and a low resolution version now (for low speed internet users). I give it :up: :up:

Given that I am a grad student, and have some free time, i actually Googled CrossLoop couple times, I found some cool links which I'd like to share with you so you can check it out:

The blog: http://crossloop.typepad.com/ - it's got all the videos of creators and user stories - cool part of the blog.

Youtube channel: 



 - I actually used this channel to show my mom how this works. It was easier then trying to explain it over the phone (wasting my cell phone minutes - this could take hours with my mom).

All the best!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

So, exactly how are you involved with this product?
Sales? Support?


----------



## demka (Sep 18, 2007)

I am a full time grad student currently. I stumbled upon CrossLoop through google initially. Checked them out, used the software to help my mom out and then thought it would be pretty neat to do some research with them. I liked the product and I am currently in process of applying for an internship with CrossLoop. I am new to tech support industry and trying to learn how all this works. I would like to do some research based work with them about their product and tech support industry.


----------



## demka (Sep 18, 2007)

WhitPhil- Do you know any other freeware products which do this same type of tech support? I couldn't find any.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info demka, it looks very promising and easy to use. No setup required once it's installed except for the code you will use to connect two computers. I've searched the net and found only positive comments on it so far. Thanks again.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I have it in MY toolbox.
It is so easy to talk computer idiots through setting up a secure remote connection.


----------



## notando (Sep 21, 2007)

Your post seems like advertisement....

Check out another free tool which offers at least the same ease and possibilities (www.teamviewer.com). It is also FREE (to say it in your words  ) and comes with file transfer, host mode (for servers or unattended pcs), change of views, chat, presentation mode, double screen, vista......

Just check it out but I don´t know if they have any blog or funny movies at you tube...hope thats not the criteria!


----------



## Blazintails (Oct 28, 2007)

Demka,

I couldnt have said it better myself about your post for CrossLoop. I have used it for a long time with customers that require remote repair on their machines.

Even Great Grandma can load and use the program. So dont let the others offend you by posting your comments about a product that works great for you and yours!.

Remember this is a REVIEW forum folks.


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

here's another freebie:

http://cspace.in/

as for TeamViewer, it is FREE alright yet limited to 25 hrs per month.

another free solution is Hamachi & VNC (real, tight, ultra ... the choice is yours)


----------



## Asirah (Sep 15, 2006)

While the original post sure felt like advertising, I don't see why it would be as crossloop is not actually selling anything...

Team viewer shuts down after 5 minutes in the free version and then you get prompted to buy it.

Crossloop never cuts you off unless you have a connection problem.


----------

